# has anyone used these inkjet labels?



## TimTheWiner (Jan 15, 2013)

So I have searched many sites for wine labels. To be honest, out of a 25-30 bottle batch I will probably only label about 5-8 to give away, and I don't see the need in wasting $ to label the ones that I will consume myself. I like the labels on the site below, however they get expensive fast. I can get basic matte white for $30/400 labels, however the "weatherproof" ones seem very interesting to keep away condensation/ink running issues, although the price doubles to $60/400 or $100/400 for gloss. Anyone used these before? Are they worth the extra expense? I tend to worry about how much ink I will be eating up printing my own labels, but I starting buying reman ink on ebay which is a LOT cheaper, and works fine.

Here is the site: http://www.onlinelabels.com/ol475.htm


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 16, 2013)

Why don't you just make and print up your own labels? There are many threads here to show you how and which software to use.


----------



## mauijoe (Jan 16, 2013)

Saving more $ you could change the label color to "gray tones" and by using white stock printing paper without the sticky backs, spray Krylon crystal clear on the printed faces. Spray the whole sheet then cut them out and use white glue on the perimeter of the paper to the bottle. It holds up in the cellar...Worked for us saving $ when our laser printer broke down...had to switch over to the ink jet ink and sealing the top of the labels.

Been doing that since.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jan 17, 2013)

btom2004 said:


> Why don't you just make and print up your own labels? There are many threads here to show you how and which software to use.



?? That's the idea, to print myself. I feel like using glue/paste is too time consuming and the spray gloss seems like it might be a pain as well. Maybe worth the try for a few bucks I guess. I don't mind spending the $30 but $60-$100 is a bit steep.


----------



## onlinelabels (Jan 17, 2013)

I am with OnlineLabels.com. I recommend that you try the products on your bottles and see which one works best for your needs. I can send you some samples for testing at no charge if you would like to compare the difference between the materials. You can fill out the sample request form at http://www.onlinelabels.com/General/SamplesSelectItems.aspx and we will get samples out to you in the mail.

With your order, you will also get free activation for our Maestro Label Designer software which you can use to format and print onto labels. 

http://www.onlinelabels.com/maestro

Thanks.

Dave Carmany
OnlineLabels.com


----------



## mauijoe (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, great offer, there you go ShockwaveCT, free for the testing!


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, that's great to hear. I was actually thinking of calling tomorrow to see if I could order samples to see which suits lh needs best before spending the $$. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 17, 2013)

I have ordered from them in the past. Very much liked the ability to get a page or two of free samples sent out to me to try before you buy. I ended up going with the "Weatherproof Glossy" polyester labels myself. I chose OL525LP (Laser Printer). (6) 4" x 3.25" labels per page. 100 sheets cost ~$50. ~$0.08 ea. They remove easily and cleanly if you soak them in some Oxyclean and warm water (as normal).

The online label maker worked very well. I made up some custom labels for some wine I gave away at Xmas. I had to do some tweaking to get it to print edge to edge. Lost a couple of pages in the process but it worked perfect once I got it tweaked.

My only peave is that I really want square edged labels. The pre-made ready to order ones are all rounded edge. If I wanted square edged labels they would be a "custom order" and cost ~4X as much.


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 17, 2013)

btom2004 said:


> Why don't you just make and print up your own labels? There are many threads here to show you how and which software to use.



This is what I do. Find a graphic, take it to picmonkey.com and edit it to my liking, save it, print it and use spray on glue. I have no experience with stick-on labels but the removal of my spray on labels is much easier than the bottles I receive to de-label that are commercial.


----------



## mauijoe (Jan 17, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> I have ordered from them in the past. Very much liked the ability to get a page or two of free samples sent out to me to try before you buy. I ended up going with the "Weatherproof Glossy" polyester labels myself. I chose OL525LP (Laser Printer). (6) 4" x 3.25" labels per page. 100 sheets cost ~$50. ~$0.08 ea. They remove easily and cleanly if you soak them in some Oxyclean and warm water (as normal).
> 
> The online label maker worked very well. I made up some custom labels for some wine I gave away at Xmas. I had to do some tweaking to get it to print edge to edge. Lost a couple of pages in the process but it worked perfect once I got it tweaked.
> 
> My only peave is that I really want square edged labels. The pre-made ready to order ones are all rounded edge. If I wanted square edged labels they would be a "custom order" and cost ~4X as much.


Just a thought on you're wanting the square edge....can you order your labels to have a border or larger border, and cut them back to a square edge thus eliminating "rounded corners?"


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jan 17, 2013)

I know what you mean about the rounded edges, hate it. Much prefer sharp corners. I will probably end up ordering the larger 4.5"x5.5" to try to achieve a look similar to the label below. It is 4.25" high by 5" wide, so if I print them with a "landscape" layout then it should be 4.5" high and give the slightly wrapped around look.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Jan 18, 2013)

I use plain paper, print, spray with clear lacquer (dries in 2 min), Cut, (paper cutter not scissors) and attach with a glue stick (15 sticks for $1.50 @ Big Lots). 

I was using Avery 8160 labels. I have a net time gain because the removal of the Avery label is a pain.


----------



## mauijoe (Jan 18, 2013)

kevinlfifer said:


> I use plain paper, print, spray with clear lacquer (dries in 2 min), Cut, (paper cutter not scissors) and attach with a glue stick (15 sticks for $1.50 @ Big Lots).
> 
> I was using Avery 8160 labels. I have a net time gain because the removal of the Avery label is a pain.


 
"Thumbs Up" for you! We ended up doing the same way...sometimes white glue worked better, however saved a lot of time getting the old off.


----------

